# perch and walleye dinner



## davduckman2010 (Apr 18, 2015)

its that time of year again. went out after work caught these perch an hour before dark big ones 13 1/2 long. sun went down tied on a huskie jerks and in an hour caught these three eyes 26 to 28 in long. lost a monster that had to be the biggest walleye iv ever seen 14 to 16 lbs easy right at my feet argggggg looked as long as my frickin leg about broke my pole and reel

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 18, 2015)

That right there is about the best eating fish in the lake, pretty much all I fish for. Nice mess o fish ducky!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 18, 2015)

Man that perch looks awesome! I love me some good perch, definitely one of the best eatin fish in the local waters!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Delicious! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice haul Duck! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 19, 2015)

Boy those perch are about to pop! You fry the eggs also duck?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Boy those perch are about to pop! You fry the eggs also duck?


yep yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2015)

Speck trout roe was one of my favorites growing up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice catch duck, that perch ain't the kind of perch we have here in west tx that's for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 19, 2015)

you eat the cheek meat? best part of the fish! nice haul duck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2015)

theres fist fights here over cheeks lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Man that made my mouth water. I haven't had perch or walleye since I left Ohio back in 80. That's some good eats right there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Man that made my mouth water. I haven't had perch or walleye since I left Ohio back in 80. That's some good eats right there.


it was believe me going back tomorrow for round 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 19, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> it was believe me going back tomorrow for round 2


I'd say you got your priorities right!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2015)

TimR said:


> I'd say you got your priorities right!


well you got have those in order


----------



## ClintW (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow great catch! I have gotta try to get some now that I have seen this!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 21, 2015)

ClintW said:


> Wow great catch! I have gotta try to get some now that I have seen this!


there killing them up on the huron peir and lorain peir this last week clint


----------

